# Anyone fancy a project?



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just in case anybody is bored over the winter and fancies a little DIY.......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4613143177&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

and no, its not mine :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Looks like one for a home builder 8O 

George......... where are you ??? :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8) Saw it and thought perhaps it has no chance of even making it's reserve price. :roll:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

My sentiments exactly JSW. Repair panels for those aren't cheap, imagine the shipping cost too! 8O 

Wonder how they did it? Mis-judged the height restriction whilst trying to "park & ride" in Oxford perhaps :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O They could have saved a lot of further damage by covering up the top and Gaffa taping where necessary. It's ruined around £5000 of items that didn't need replacing. :roll:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's well past the price where it was economic to repair already - and the guy wants £7500 for it - not a hope in hell.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Scrap I reckon








Crying shame


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps they just brought it out from cover for its picture?

I would guess it could be a thirsty motor under the bonnet !


Texas


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Those Triton V10s are surprisingly economical as Yank Tanks go, especially on something as light weight as a 21ft Tioga.......even lighter and more economical with half the carcass missing 8O 

S'pose you wouldn't need the aircon running though, just feel the wind in your hair! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

One of the pics shows it all bagged up in polythene, so I guess you are right Texas. Would need a bit more than gaffa tape and a tin of paint to fix that one though eh???
Let us know how you get on with it Linda :lol: :lol: :lol: Be a hell of an advertising gimmick for you :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Jest not Keithy my friend....I reckon I could start a whole new craze with this one.........ditch the roof, replace it with a rag-top and go open-top RVing :lol: :lol: :lol: D'you think it would catch on??
BTW...you got your box yet? Red van man collected yesterday :wink:


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

> Mis-judged the height restriction whilst trying to "park & ride" in Oxford perhaps


By 'eck, LC1962 - been there, tore the t-shirt  

Bl**dy Westgate car park - "Pay here, before you exit" said the sign, so I followed the arrow... *crunch*

Mind you, i tried to give the insurance claims department a laugh:

Q: Were there any witnesses to the incident?

A: None, unless you count the young lady who giggled, put her hand to her mouth, turned bright red and scuttled away VERY quickly :lol:


----------

